# ForkJoy.com



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Fellow West Coasters,
I recently found this local startup website/app which bills itself as a 'Matchmaker for your Tastebuds'!
It has complete menus and individual dish ratings (not restaurant ratings) which is pretty cool but even better they just released an update with Time Sensitive ForkJoy Deals. These are posted directly by the restaurants to get customers during their non-peak hours. They offer some very good discounts for hungry and frugal customers. These deals are only available in Victoria right now but ForkJoy has already expanded to Vancouver and the mainland.
Anyhow, enjoy!

http://www.ForkJoy.com


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool. Hopefully they will expand to TO eventually. 

This seems like a much better way for restaurants to promote themselves and segment their customers when compared to the daily deal/Groupon model. Price sensitive customers use off-peak capacity...


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Seemed relevant...

http://xkcd.com/958/

http://xkcd.com/1036/

http://xkcd.com/1098/


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

financialnoob said:


> Seemed relevant...
> 
> http://xkcd.com/958/


Hilarious.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

financialnoob said:


> Seemed relevant...
> 
> http://xkcd.com/1036/


My Fave!


----------

